# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Chèn Combobox vào DataGridView đúng vị trí C# (Winform)

## trangvanthao

Tình hình là mình không biết cách chèn theo cột dữ liệu trong bảng. Như hình dưới mình muốn cột nhà cung cấp thay bằng cột Combobox bên cạnh có chứa dữ liệu để có thể thay đổi dữ liệu nếu cần. Ai bik chỉ mình với. ^^ Yahoo: willclinton_3 mail: [email protected]

Sẵn tiện cho mình hỏi tắt chế độ SortColum không có nằm trong thuộc tính của DataGridView . Mình có xem tài liệu là có thuộc tính AlowSorting -> là sắp xếp theo cột khi bắm vào tên tiêu đề của cột dữ liệu.
Mình muốn tắt chế độ đó mà không bik làm sao ^^ ai bik chỉ giúp thanks nhìu nhìu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

